
Oracle proposes donating OpenOffice.org to Apache Software Foundation - davidw
http://lwn.net/Articles/445620/
======
JulianMorrison
Are Oracle _intentionally_ being nuisances?

~~~
pyre
* I'll bet from their perspective they felt they had to 'maximize shareholder value,' and when that failed they can just off-load (since the community left, there is no reason for them to keep it).

* It's possible that they didn't want the projects, but felt that just donating the projects away wouldn't jive with their responsibility to 'maximize shareholder value' so they went for some gungho approach that would drive people away and let them drop the project (in a way that they could justify to shareholders as just a failed attempt to 'make the project profitable').

* It's possible that they are slowly realizing that they can't attempt heavy-handed tactics with folks that can just walk away from the project and fork that code into a new project.

